# موسوعة شاملة عن فترة الخطوبة



## gamalgerges (17 مارس 2012)

موسوعة شاملة عن فترة الخطوبة 
فترة الخطوبه واهدافها للأنبا موسي.
سؤالين مهمين عن الخطوبة والرد لقداسة البابا.
الأدوار الحقيقية التي تلعبها فترة الخطوبة.
عظة أبونا لوقا يوسف عن الخطوبة.
تجاوزات فتره الخطوبه.
اهمية فترة الخطزبة.
الكبرياء اضاع فترة الخطوبه حتى الشيخوخه




اضغط هنا​


----------

